
Show HN: Scrape and backup your website to the wayback machine - l1am0
https://github.com/simonfrey/save_to_web.archive.org
======
ddtaylor
What does this do differently than whatever archive.org is doing already? I've
never submitted my site to them but it does appear in their caches.

~~~
l1am0
Your website only appears in the archive if someone else has requested it via
their search. So most of the time only your main page is included and most of
the subpages are not. (Had that issue with my blog)

The tool scrapes your whole site for all of it's pages and than submits them
individual to the archive. So in the end your whole page is saved.

BR

